# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  Homemade Robots from Виталий Алекс

## Airicist

youtube.com/@user-lc2nm2ju6s

----------


## Airicist

Паук из скрепок - Каракурт 

Spider from Staples - Karakurt

----------

